# Looking for car workshop equipment



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a shop in Dubai to buy some car workshop equipment.
Actually I am looking for mobile car ramps to use it in my carport to lift either
the front or the rear of my car to do some work around it.
Any ideas?

C


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Dragonmart could be worth a try?


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, I thought about that... all chinese steel works


----------



## jackhones (Jan 12, 2012)

Try Golden Tool next to BMW on Sheikh Zayed Road.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Yellow Hat in Time Square. You may also find some things you are looking for at Ace Hardware but go to the one in Festival City as it is much larger!


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

jackhones said:


> Try Golden Tool next to BMW on Sheikh Zayed Road.


Thanks for this one...Have been there today...very nice and although I do not know any other garage tool shops in Dubai, this one is very good. Ok, no Hazet, Facom or Snap On tools but ok...

If anybody knows where to get SNAP ON tools in Dubai, please let me know..


----------

